# 1/4" drywall too thick to match my current walls?? What to do?



## revg (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I slipped on my stairs and fell through my drywall, so no biggie I just go get some 1/4" drywall which is the thinnest available to my knowledge, but when I go to patch it I find out that the 1/4" drywall I bought is just slightly too thick by a little over 1/16th

Although not a huge difference, I believe it will be noticeable if I can't get the new patch flush with the rest of the wall.

What does one do in this circumstance?

Thanks in advance,
Greg


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

So you have 3/16 drywall in your house? That's like glorified paper. It's a miracle you haven't fallen through more walls.


----------



## revg (Feb 15, 2010)

mikegp said:


> So you have 3/16 drywall in your house? That's like glorified paper. It's a miracle you haven't fallen through more walls.


Tell me about it! Is there such a thing? 3/16 drywall? lol


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

1/4 in drywall is usually used in layers when flexibility is needed or to cover other materials up. Anyway no it its not a big deal, you should be mudding your joints out like 12". 1/16 in 12" is not noticable........ at all


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

revg said:


> Tell me about it! Is there such a thing? 3/16 drywall? lol


Not that I'm aware of. This is a house? Not a trailer/mobile home? Aren't there fire codes that require thicker drywall?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Somethings very wrong here.
I've seen 3/8 on walls in older house but never thiner.


----------



## revg (Feb 15, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Somethings very wrong here.
> I've seen 3/8 on walls in older house but never thiner.


Ya, my house was built in 1953, but even so this is ridiculous.


----------

